# is a TT a womans car ?



## Kingcrafty

hey guys need some reassurance here, i ordered my new black edition tdi last week and was very happy obviously. Since though ive told friends and family about my pending new car and alot of people are saying you,ve ordered a womans car there, ive got to be honest and say it has affected my excitement of my new car arrival with these comments. Have any of you guys experienced these same comments ? would love to hear what people have said to you ......


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I don't think post this really requires an answer. :roll: :? ......Do you really take any notice of what other people say.
Hoggy.


----------



## .Griff.

A lot of people are like sheep. Once upon a time someone made the comment that the TT is a hairdressers care but rather than form their own opinion people simply go with the herd and spout out the stereotype. I'm sure some people say it simply because they think that's what expected of them.


----------



## arvelb

There jealous mate, a mate of mine called my 2007 3.2 ragtop a hairdressers car, until the day I took him out in it and scared the shit out of him!!! 
He no longer calls it a hairdressers car, and he is even considering one for himself !!!!
Not only have I converted him to a tt but to a rag top as well !!!


----------



## binary01

Errrrr does it really matter what other people think?

Having just got my TT , I can honestly say I've never had that comment, yet. And I just don't care, I'd care more if my kids couldn't fit in and be comfy for short trips.

With the black edition, hard suspension, low profiles, Grey alloys.. the only person that you have to convince is yourself.

The main thing I've had said to me is 'it's not a four seater' . With a tall friend in the back seat they will feel the pain and the pleasure of having the car.


----------



## Neptune

I've just bought mine and got all the 'hairdresser' comments too. Mostly from people who drive humdrum family cars and wish they could have a hairdresser's car too!

Personal taste is personal taste, and if you like your TT then that's all that matters. At the end of the day it's your money to buy your car, so buy what you want, not what the others think you should have!!!


----------



## Kingcrafty

Thanks guys for your comments they all make good sense, I feel better now but I had to get it off my chest and listen to what u lot had to say. The car I've ordered also has the amplified black package as well so will come in missano red with black wing mirrors and also a fixed black rear spoiler so as my wife has said it won't look godly. I'll post pics of the car when I receive it, thanks again everyone who replied


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well I drive a yellow TT roadster so if the TT is a woman's car I must be a right fanny :lol:


----------



## dakmaster

No, it's way to good to be wasted on women drivers;-)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gav

Kingcrafty said:


> alot of people are saying you,ve ordered a womans car there


What?

Bet they'll all want a spin.

New TDI TT, you're a lucky man, don't mind them idiots.


----------



## EVO-RBD

Kingcrafty said:


> hey guys need some reassurance here, i ordered my new black edition tdi last week and was very happy obviously. Since though ive told friends and family about my pending new car and alot of people are saying you,ve ordered a womans car there, ive got to be honest and say it has affected my excitement of my new car arrival with these comments. Have any of you guys experienced these same comments ? would love to hear what people have said to you ......


No, certainly not... It's an awesome bit of kit..


----------



## dak2v

Don't let anybody get to you I got the same shit when I went from a A4 Cabriolet to a TT. People were calling me a hairdresser I just laughed but the TT is one of the best cars I have had so far. I never get sick of driving it was a toss up between a Porsche Boxster or TT. You won't be disappointed plus the support you get on this forum is brilliant.
Dak2v


----------



## Gogga

Anyone that has driven one will know that's not the case. Very surprised how rapid my 2.0 TFSI is. No laughing RS owners :wink:


----------



## Spooky1

I used to get the hairdresser [email protected] all the time in my Z4.

It is the green eyed monster, pure and simple!


----------



## chrissy101

Well i am a girl with a roadster and im not a hairdresser!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeTomo

Yeah don't listen to anyone else and welcome to the club.


----------



## Kingcrafty

Thanks for all your replys you've made me feel much better now and I'm really looking forward to being a TT owner. Audi rang me this morning estimating that my car should arrive 1st week in June , can't wait roll on June


----------



## maryanne1986

im a women and I drive a tt

I also know men who drive tt's

therefore its personal preference  
nothing to do with gender


----------



## LeeTT

Kingcrafty said:


> hey guys need some reassurance here, i ordered my new black edition tdi last week and was very happy obviously. Since though ive told friends and family about my pending new car and alot of people are saying you,ve ordered a womans car there, ive got to be honest and say it has affected my excitement of my new car arrival with these comments. Have any of you guys experienced these same comments ? would love to hear what people have said to you ......


I'm a male "Hair dresser" so love my car tbh. Suits me fine and looks good outside my "salon".

As long as you are in the the same line of employment.... won't be a problem. :mrgreen:

I jest (obviously)... . Don't worry about other folks opinions at all!
Got my (used) TTS a few weeks ago and...it is, without doubt / comparison, the best car I have owned.
Welcome to the club "KingCrafty".

Lee


----------



## Kingcrafty

Cheers for all replys guys but I've been to my local college today and enrolled on my first hairdressing course lol, anybody know the best way to sharpen scissors ?, seriously now I'm not bothered what comments I may or not get I'm just really looking forward to taking my new car out to play, I'll join members club when my car arrives and look forward to meeting u guys at the shows, thanks again everyone


----------



## kamchatka

Hi guys, another alleged hairdresser here, happy too I might add!!

PS: My barber drives a Toyota Corolla.... :wink:

David...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kamchatka said:


> Hi guys, another alleged hairdresser here, happy too I might add!!
> 
> PS: My barber drives a Toyota Corolla.... :wink:
> 
> David...


If your happy we are happy


----------



## dwillard

Having just bought a Mk1 coupe this saturday in blue with black leather I am seriously pleased with the look of the car. It is the 180BHP model and pulls reasonable enough.  
Laughably I took it to work today for a young lady there to say it's a 'hairdressers car'. Funny enough this is an occupation she does part time. When I asked her where her TT was then she went very red and shut up.  
Green eyed monster was on the loose. :mrgreen: 
Dave


----------



## Kingcrafty

Can u believe this, driving around south Yorkshire today I've seen 6 tt,s , everyone was a woman driver couldn't believe it, that's why I originally posted the question, everyone take notice now and see what ratio you get when counting tt drivers, still excited waiting for mine though I don't care what people might say


----------



## kamchatka

...and its also a "fellas" car too, discerning types included I'll have you know :wink: !! Lovely drive up north earlier today on the M1 and the RS showed repeated clean heels to all manner of makes and sizes of vehicles, even whilst their pilots were texting voraciously at 70mph ++ speeds. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b davenport

Don't worry what other people say.I bet when you get that amplified model , you'll get loads of compliments .buy what you want , it would be a boring world if we all liked the same.Go and enjoy it you won't regret it.


----------

